# Need Advice!



## Arhsub (Oct 8, 2013)

I want to ask a question from experience peoples.
I am wondering to change the floor. Which type of flooring will be best ?


Visit antechconstructions


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 8, 2013)

Arhsub said:


> I want to ask a question from experience peoples.
> I am wondering to change the floor. Which type of flooring will be best ?



Depending on what you have now, I've found a good hardwood floor is nice instead of just plain concrete or the other I'd recommend is commercial vinyl tile, it's about 1/8 inch thick, and can really brighten your shop up. anything softer than concrete is a little easier on the feet and back and can be a lifesaver if you drop an edged tool on the floor. Concrete really tends to wreck an edge :fit: 

If those are not options, just epoxy coating a concrete floor can brighten it up and make much easier to keep it clean. I also use anti fatigue mats like you find in commercial kitchens at my larger stationary tools to make standing for long periods more comfortable


----------

